# H A L L O



## charly1882 (22. Jan. 2013)

Hallo liebe Community!

Wie im Titel beschrieben möchte auch ich ein kräftiges Hallo an alle schicken!
Was hab ich vor?? Im Frühjahr soll der Spatenstich für unseren Naturnahen Schwimmteich ohne jediglicher Technik erfolgen......Ohne Technik: weil ich davon überzeugt bin das jeder Teich ohne Pumpe und co auskommen kann.

Zur Grösse: 10 x 5 x 2 Meter mit einen Gefälle bis auf 3 Meter tiefe.....rechts vom Schwimmbereich soll sich die Regenerationszone wohlfühlen mit unterschiedlichen Tiefen . von 0-90 Zentimeter......rund um den Teich ein ca. 40-60 Zentimeter breiter Graben mit anschliessender Kapillarsperre........
Die Regenerationszone soll 10 x 6 Meter betragen.....
Ich habe auch lange überlegt ob ich nun Kautschuk oder doch PVC nehme, hab mich aber aufgrund etwaiger Reperarturen und der nachhaltigkeit für PVC entschieden. jetzt wird sich der ein oder andere an den kopf greifen und sich die die frage stellen: pvc und nachhaltigkeit, das passt nicht zusammen. doch hier mein argument: nimmt man den kautschuck welcher von gummibaumplantagen in brasilien gewonnen wird, hat die folie bis sie bei uns im teich landet, einen co2 buckel der weit über den treibstoffverbrauch von 30.000 gefahrenen kilometern liegt. pvc wird in unseren weiten produziert und daher auch vom energieaufwand nachhaltiger.

doch jetzt auch gleich die ein oder andere frage: ist es möglich, einen wasseraustausch nur mittels schwerkraft zu erreichen? meine vorstellung: einen bodenablauf an der tiefste stelle im becken. der druck allein sollte doch reichen, das wasser in die regenerationszone zu befördern.
hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit der firma ott? sollte ich aufgrund der tiefe eine folie mit gewebe verwenden? ich hätte lediglich eine 1,5 mm mit einen 100er vlies als unterlage verwendet........

die nächsten fragen folgen bestimmt. noch......danke schon mal für den ein oder anderne hilfreichen tipp.
lg charly


----------



## PeterBoden (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: H A L L O*

Hallo charly,

und ganz herzlich :willkommen hier.

Na dann mal los beim Schwimmteichbau.

Selbstverständlich kommen naturnahe Schwimmteiche völlig ohne Technik aus, sofern man einige Grundregeln einhält.
Und die Wasserzirkulation auf Grund der natürlich vorhandenen Hydraulik funktioniert bestens, siehe ganz einfach jeden natürlichen Teich. 
Ohne Technik.

Wie du befürchtest stammt *EPDM* allerdings nie und nimmer von irgendwelchen Kautschukplantagen ab, dann dürfte es deutlich teurer sein.

100er Vlies?

Du meinst sicher 1000er, also 1000g/m², das langt.

Geplante 60m² Filter- und Regenerationsbereich gegenüber 50m² Schwimmbereich - ideal. 

Schau ruhig im Unterforum 'Schwimmteiche' rein...


----------



## charly1882 (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: H A L L O*

hallo peter!

ja natürlich meine ich ein 100er vlies.....hat auch den grund, weil ich bei mir im garten einen sehr schieferhaltigen boden habe.....x-trem viel schieferbruch gemischt mit lehm........

bzgl der kautschuk folie: auch wenn die folie welche bei uns in den teichen liegt nicht jener kautschuk ist aus brasilien, ist die herstellung auch nicht ausser acht zu lssen: ein gemisch aus erdöl und erdgas----> ich denke ich muss nicht weiterschrieben 

die ersten entwürfe werden ich jetzt auch mal online stellen, damit man sich ein bild von der ganzen sache machen kann.....

wär es aufgrund der tatsachen, dass ich im mutterboden sehr viel schiefer habe, sand als unterlagsmaterial empfehlenswert, oder würde das vlies reichen?

lg charly


----------



## PeterBoden (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: H A L L O*



charly1882 schrieb:


> ja natürlich meine ich ein 100er vlies...


Nein, du meinst 1000er:beten 



charly1882 schrieb:


> bzgl der kautschuk folie: auch wenn die folie welche bei uns in den teichen liegt nicht jener kautschuk ist aus brasilien, ist die herstellung auch nicht ausser acht zu lssen: ein gemisch aus erdöl und erdgas----> ich denke ich muss nicht weiterschrieben


Dann muss man wie ein 'Fundi' handeln, da bliebe nur die Anlage eines natürlichen Teiches -obwohl dies schon ein Widerspruch in sich ist- z.B. mittels Tonziegeln. Auch über solche Anlagen ist hier bereits berichtet worden.
Als 'Realo' verwendet man solche Folien.  Und ich muss gleich noch zur Tankstelle, ich will Erdöl verbrennen. 



charly1882 schrieb:


> wär es aufgrund der tatsachen, dass ich im mutterboden sehr viel schiefer habe, sand als unterlagsmaterial empfehlenswert, oder würde das vlies reichen?
> lg charly



Das 1000er Vlies sollte selbst extreme Bodenunebenheiten abfedern.
Andererseits kostet der billigste Sand zwischen 10€/to (Verlegesand) bis 20€/to (Elbsand), mit drei bis vier Tonnen könnte man bei deiner Fläche eine dünne Sandschicht aufbringen. Das beruhigt einen selber.


----------



## Moonlight (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: H A L L O*

Hey Charly,

herzlich Willkommen 

Ich beneide Jeden, der den Platz für einen soooo großen Schwimmteich hat ... hätte ich auch gerne, aber dann hätte ich ein Wassergrundstück und mein Häuschen müßte auf __ Stelzen stehen 

Bei der Größe würde ich kein PVC nehmen.
Gerade Schwimmteiche werden doch strapaziert. Da tritt man mal auf einen Stein der sich hochgeschoben hat und schwupps ist die Folie trotz Flies im Eimer.
Kinder achten auch nicht unbedingt beim Spielen im Wasser darauf, dass sie mit Stöckern oder anderen spitzen Spielgeräten nicht an die Folie kommen dürfen.
Davon abgesehen hatte ich vorher auch PVC und die war nach knapp 4Jahren steif und brüchig, also für Beanspruchungen nicht wirklich geeignet.

Davon mal abgesehen ... meine Pollfolie hat nach 5Jahren auch schon diverse Löcher :evil ... ich könnte mir vorstellen, das es bei der Folie in einem Schwimmteich genauso wird. Die Beanspruchung ist ja ähnlich ...

Nimm doch HDPE. Ist zwar im Vergleich etwas teurer (bei der Größe), da es maßgerecht verlegt werden sollte, aber es ist sooooooo stabil ... das ist unglaublich. Dick und steif und ... einfach nur goil 
Seit ich HDPE im Koiteich habe, bin ich absoluter Fan und total begeistert. Und Du brauchst nicht unbedingt ein Vlies (je nach Untergrund).

Allerdings solltest Du diesbezüglich mit dem Verleger selbst noch mal quatschen. Also falls Du Interesse hast, mein Verleger ist hier auch angemeldet (unter Lifra).

Eine Strömung ohne Pumpe geht meines Erachtens gar nicht. Bodenablauf ja, aber der Wasserstand wird nur ausgeglichen (wo Wasserfluß entsteht), wenn irgendwo Wasser weggenommen oder zugeführt wird.
Also eine kleine Pumpe wirste schon brauchen (nur Pumpe, nicht Filter).
Und bitte vergleicht Naturteiche nicht immer mit den künstlich angelegten. Der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig  


Mandy


----------



## Sponsor (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: H A L L O*

CO2 Bilanz bei EPDM und PVC, ob man das so allein aufrechnen sollte. EPDM kann der Wiederverwertung zugeführt werden, auch nach 40 Jahren, PVC ist Sondermüll.

Zur Halkbarkeit, eine gute PVC Folie hält selbst in der Sonne ohne Abdeckung 20 Jahre (siehe Dachfolien aus PVC), eine billige keine 5 Jahre. Poolfolien, die günstigen 0,5 oder 0,8 mm halten nur wenn ständig Wasser im Pool ist max. 10 Jahre, meist sind diese früher hin.

Es lohnt sich ein paar Euro mehr zu investieren.


----------



## charly1882 (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: H A L L O*

hej...

@peter: ich kann die vielen nullen nicht leidern.....sobalds an die tausender geht streikt die tastatur 
zum definitiven naturteich kann ich mal so als leseanregung den österreicher sepp holzer mit seiner permakultut empfehlen.....der typ hat rein mit der kraft des wasser und einen erdverdichter den boden in tausend metern seehöhe so verdichten können, das er einen teich errichtet hat, ohne jediglicher folie........der teich wird nur durch bachlauf gespeist welcher irgendwo im berg entspringt.......das ist natur pur.......unabhängig davon will ich das meinen garten und mir auch nicht antun.......und: man kann ja alles auf die spitze treiben.....

@mandy: hallo auch......wenn du meinen boden in 2 meter tiefe siehst, nimmst du jedes erdenkliche vlies oder betonierst gleich mal drüber, keine folie hält die scharfen kanten von schiefersplittern stand.....noch dazu wenn der druck von soooo viel wasser hinzukommt.......aber du schreibst ja: je nach untergrund

ich denke allgemein wegen der gedanken welche folie man nehmen sollte: jede folie hat ihre vor und nachteile....ich denke das es die perfekte folie nicht gibt.......und jeder muss sich selbt im klaren sein von welchen produkt er überzeugt ist. 


> Eine Strömung ohne Pumpe geht meines Erachtens gar nicht. Bodenablauf ja, aber der Wasserstand wird nur ausgeglichen (wo Wasserfluß entsteht), wenn irgendwo Wasser weggenommen oder zugeführt wird.



schwerkraft bedeutet ja das das wasser einen druck ausübt und somit schon mal ein rohr welches unterm eigentlichen wasserspiegel liegt, mit wasser füllt....
vielleicht kann mich ja jemand korrigieren wenn ich falsch liege aber meine überlegung wie folgt: bodenablauf mit einen 100er rohr---> unterm teich am boden mit einen 100er weiter danach mit einer verjüngung und einen 60iher weiter an die erdoberfläche und e voila....wasser sollte laufen.......denn im 100er hab ich mehr volumen als im 60iger....oder ich liege komplett falsch.....
lg charly


----------



## charly1882 (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: H A L L O*



Sponsor schrieb:


> CO2 Bilanz bei EPDM und PVC, ob man das so allein aufrechnen sollte. EPDM kann der Wiederverwertung zugeführt werden, auch nach 40 Jahren, PVC ist Sondermüll.



warum nicht aufrechnen???
beispiel: ich habe ein passivhaus gebaut....energieverbauch gas: null, da ich keinen gasanschluss habe, energieverbauch öl: null da ich nciht mit öl heize, energieverbrauch festbrennstoffe: 50.- im jahr da ich gerade mal im winter 1meter holz verheize......stromverbrauch gesamter ahushalt inkl. warwasser, licht und fernsehen: 80.- pro monat......hausgrösse: 130m² auf 2 geschosse aufgeteilt....kein keller.......
aufgrund dessen das wir (frau und ich) einen gewissen ökologischen gedanken mitbringen, war auch die überlegung den fussboden mittels kork zu verlegen (ist ja super warm und weich und was weis gott sonst noch alles).....aber: der kork wächst bei uns nicht.....und bis das ding fertig produziert ist und bei uns in den häusern liegt, wird ne menge co2 in die luft gejagt.......
unabhängig der tatsachen, das epdm wiederverwertet wird, pvc wird in sortieranlagen auch wieder der kunststoffgewinnung zugeführt und wiederverwertet.....ganz so krass ist der unterschied dann nicht mehr was die entsorgung angeht.....

jeder gartenteich besitzer, ob gross oder klein, hat einen gewissen ökologischen gedanken, sonst würde man sich nicht an solche projekte wagen.....
lg charly


----------



## Sponsor (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: H A L L O*

Der ökologische Gedanken ist nicht wegzudenken, ob dieser bei jedem vorhanden ist, der sich einen Teich baut....., wenn ich an so manche private "Koifarm" denke, das ist oft Massentierhaltung.

Letztendlich ist es gleich welche Folie Verwendung findet, technische Produkte sind diese alle, am ökologischten ist sicherlich TPO, da diese bis zu 100% aus recyceltem Material besteht. 

Sicherlich kann man die CO2 Bilanz aufrechnen, aber dann bitte über die Dauer und nicht nur anhand der Herstellung.


----------



## charly1882 (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: H A L L O*



Sponsor schrieb:


> Sicherlich kann man die CO2 Bilanz aufrechnen, aber dann bitte über die Dauer und nicht nur anhand der Herstellung.



 muss ich dir recht geben


----------



## Moonlight (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: H A L L O*

Hey Charly,

Dein Bildchen stimmt nicht ganz. Sicher ist das Schwerkraft, aber wenn Du einen Bodenablauf und ein Rohr einbaust und das dann in den Teich zurückführst ... was soll dann passieren? Das füllt sich alles mit Wasser und das war es. Es wird weder durchströmen noch sonst etwas. Es steht im Rohr und gammelt vor sich hin.

 

Anders wenn Du am Ende eine Kammer machst und dort eine kleine Pumpe rein legst. Diese zieht im Prinzip das Wasser aus der Kammer und pumpt es in den Teich zurück. Die Schwerkraft versucht immer den gleichen Wasserstand zu halten und füllt die Kammer immer wieder auf ... deshalb hat die Pumpe auch immer was zu tun.
Oder die Pumpe wird direkt mit dem BA-Rohr verbunden ... das geht auch.

 

Keine Pumpe -> keine Wasserbewegung -> Wasser steht im Rohr.

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: H A L L O*

@ Charly ...und eine Verjüngung - wie in der Skizze am Steigrohr - auf diese Tiefe und Länge ist auch nicht empfehlenswert..


----------



## Joerg (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: H A L L O*



charly1882 schrieb:


> schwerkraft bedeutet ja das das wasser einen druck ausübt und somit schon mal ein rohr welches unterm eigentlichen wasserspiegel liegt, mit wasser füllt....
> vielleicht kann mich ja jemand korrigieren wenn ich falsch liege aber meine überlegung wie folgt: bodenablauf mit einen 100er rohr---> unterm teich am boden mit einen 100er weiter danach mit einer verjüngung und einen 60iher weiter an die erdoberfläche und e voila....wasser sollte laufen.......denn im 100er hab ich mehr volumen als im 60iger....oder ich liege komplett falsch.....
> lg charly


hej charly,
wenn du das Perpetuum mobile  nun mit einer Verjüngung erfunden hast und es dann erfolgreich in deinem Schwimmteich einsetzt, lass es uns bitte wissen. 
Für alle anderen Bewohner auf der Erde gilt leider, dass sich ohne Energie nichts bewegt.

Falls du also vor hast das Wasser in den Regenerationsbereich zu befördern, solltest du schon mal über eine energiesparende Möglichkeit dazu nachdenken. 
Es gibt dazu auch sehr viele Beispiele z.B. einen Luftheber. Der benötigt wenig Energie und bewegt nur mit Luft viel Wasser.


----------



## charly1882 (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: H A L L O*

hej....

@moonlight: ---> das wasser soll nicht in den schwimmbereich zurück sondern anschliessend in den pflanzbereich.........
hab mal versucht eine zeichnung zum noch besseren verständinss anzufertigen......

hab mich gerade auch auf die suche gemacht und bin auf einen "hydraulischen widder" gestossen.....nach benutzen der sufu, wurde dies noch nicht oft diskutiert .....wär doch als alternative ohne strom perfekt.....und anscheinend ist so ein eigenbau nicht schwer hinzubekommen.......
lg charly


----------



## kraeutergarten (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: H A L L O*

einen wunderschönen guten Morgen,

in Bezug auf die Gedankengänge eines hydraulischen Widder habe ich folgendes Umsetzungsvideo gefunden: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgrythkYDIg&NR=1, es zeigt den Zusammenbau eines 1 ½ Zoll Widders aus Plastik-Fittings. Dies sieht einfach, effektiv und kostengünstig aus.

PS: Bei unserem naturnahen Teich von 50 qm + 25m Bachlauf ist geplant komplett ohne Technik auszukommen. Arbeite gerade an einem Bericht für das Forum dazu. Ökologie und Ökonomie spielen dabei eine wichtige Rolle.

Jürgen und Kathleen + Tiger


----------



## Sternie (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: H A L L O*

Hallo Charly,

Ich habe mir gerade mal deinen Thread hier durchgelesen.

Ich denke, du hast da einiges falsch verstanden 

Ein Schwerkraftsystem funktioniert dadurch, daß das Wasser in verbundenen Behältern (und nichts anderes sind unsere Teiche ja im Grunde genommen  ) immer bestrebt ist, überall den gleichen Wasserstand zu haben.
Der Wasserstand muß also irgendwo im System niedriger sein, im Falle unserer Teiche (wenn der Filter auf Schwerkraft läuft) also in der Filterstrecke. Das Wasser wird dann durch die Schwerkraft, da es wie oben schon gesagt, immer bestrebt ist, überall das gleiche Niveau zu haben, durch Skimmer und Bodenabläufe in die Filterstrecke gedrückt.
Dazu muß man dann aber eben am Ende der Filterstrecke mit Hilfe von wie auch immer gearteten Pumpen den Wasserstand entsprechend absenken.

Bei deiner ursprünglichen Idee ist dir wahrscheinlich der Physikunterricht in der Schule wieder eingefallen, wo in unterschiedlich dicken Röhr(ch)en das Wasser unterschiedlich hoch stand. Je dünner, desto höher  Darum wahrscheinlich auch die ´geplante Rohrverjüngung, oder irre ich mich da?

Das funktioniert aber eben nur bei relativ dünnen Röhren, da hier der Kappilareffekt dann zum tragen kommt. Bei den Rohrdurchmessern, die im Teichbereich verwendet werden, kannst du damit, wenn überhaupt, höchstens einen Niveau-Unterschied im Zehntel- oder Hunderstel-Millimeter-Bereich erzielen.


Was den hydraulischen Widder angeht: Vergiß es 
Der ist für den Teichbereich in keinster Weise geeignet.
Die Anlage muß unterhalb des Wasserspiegels stehen und pumpt dann nur etwa 10% des Wassers, das durch den Widder fließt, in die Höhe. Der Rest ist Verlustwasser. Du würdest dir den Teich damit innerhalb kürzester Zeit leerpumpen 

Eine gute, kompakte Beschreibung (mit Schemazeichnung) des Widder-Prinzips findest du auf * defekter Link entfernt *.

LG Christoph


----------



## PeterBoden (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: H A L L O*

Hallo,

im Unterforum 'Basiswissen/Fachbeiträge' hatte schrope vor einiger Zeit einen schönen [thread=21853]*Fachbeitrag*[/thread] erstellt. Danke schrope.
Der hydraulische Widder ist dort nicht enthalten, nach dem Lesen beim Technikmuseum der Wasserwerke Kamenz ist klar warum.


----------



## troll20 (26. Jan. 2013)

*AW: H A L L O*

Zum Thema Widder gibt es noch einige andere Videos, wie dieses hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f97I2zLXd6Q&NR=1
Hier sieht man auch Super  wie der Großteil des Wassers ins Nirvana gehen würde  

mfg René


----------



## charly1882 (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: H A L L O*

bzgl pumpen ohne strom und wasserverlust bin ich nun auf etwas neues gestossen: buntschuh-pumpe.......da hat sich jemand gedanken gemacht über den wasserverlust......kennt diese art von pumpe jemand?
http://www.buntschu-pumpe.ch/


----------



## Sponsor (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: H A L L O*

Der Link funktioniert bei mir nicht.....


----------



## Joerg (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: H A L L O*

Auf die Idee, Druckstöße im Wasser mit 90% Verlust für etwas Förderhöhe zu nutzen, können auch nur Engländer kommen. (OK, ein paar gute Erfindungen kamen schon von dort. )

Diese Technik ist für das Bewegen von größeren Mengen Wasser ungeeignet. 
(Mit den Berechnungen der imensen Auswirkungen dieser Druckstöße, beschäftige ich mich auch schon mal beruflich.) 

Wer große Mengen an Wasser, mit ganz wenig Energie bewegen kann, soll dies bitte veröffentlichen. Es gibt viele, die daran sehr interessiert sind.


----------



## charly1882 (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: H A L L O*

Www.buntschu-pumpe.ch


----------



## Joerg (29. Jan. 2013)

*AW: H A L L O*

Charly,
aus der Beschreibung: "Je nach Balgbestückung genügen 80 bis 120 cm Wassersäule um die Pumpe am Laufen zu halten."
"Pumpenleistung mit Buntschu Pumpe  7,4 Liter / min" das sind 444 Liter / Stunde!

Wer mal was vernünftiges dazu lesen will, wird bei Archimedes 287 v. Chr. fündig. Ein Wasserrad in einem Bach in der Nähe und man kann energielos viel Wasser bewegen.

Auch Windräder oder Solarmodule können regenerativ für die Wasserbewegung eingesetzt werden. (Bin ein Befürworter von beidem).
Damit das ganze permanent läuft ist leider eine teure Speicherung der Energie nötig.


----------

